# So, just how hot is it in your neck of the woods?



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I heard on the national news tonight, that this month is well on it's way to being the hottest July ever on record........for the world.

And, they claim that the summers yet to come will be even hotter. 

I'm hoping that those air conditioned m/c helmets will be out of the prototype stage sooner than later.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yep, it sure is hot around here.
Why, today, for instance, it hit a blazing 68°F, and it didn't even rain.

Soon, we may have to turn on the air-conditioner...which means, up here in the Great North-Wet, opening a window or two...if it isn't raining too hard.
.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

A Texan dies and goes to Hell. Like with all new arrivals, Satan enjoys messing with the Texan. First, Satan turns the thermostat to 100 degrees with 80% humidity. Satan goes to check on the Texan only to become angry when he sees the Texan reclining in a lawn chair, sipping iced tea saying, “This is great! Just like Texas in June!” Satan decides he will turn the thermostat up to 110 degrees and 90% humidity. Satan, then, returns to his new Texas arrival only to see him still in his lawn chair, sipping iced tea saying, “This is even better! Just like Texas in July!” Satan is becoming more angry so he decides he will move the thermostat to 120 degrees and 100% humidity. Once again, Satan returns to his new arrival only to see the Texan still in his lawn chair, sipping iced tea saying, “Oh wow! Just like Texas in August!”
By this time, Satan is really mad. He decides he’s going to do a complete turnaround on the temperature in Hell. Satan turns the thermostat to well below freezing. Satan returns to the Texan. Satan is completely shocked by the Texan’s reaction: The Texan is whooping and hollering, “Whoo Hoo!!! The Rangers just won the World Series!!!!”


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I the valleys it will be in the mid to upper 90s then as you go up the mountain it cools down about 5 degrees per 1,000 feet. so if you don't like the weather where you at just go 5 miles or wait 5 minutes it will change.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

The weather around here? July. Mid 90's with heat index in the 105-110. At or a degree or two below, normal. Not bad for this time of year. We are being promised highs in the upper 80s by Tuesday, It will be sweater weather for a few days.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Our_ monsoon season_ is overdue. By about a month or so they say. Phoenix area is expecting some rain, but it might be localized.

It was 114 or 115 I think just a day or so ago there. Some years ago, I had to go to Phoenix and run an errand or two. I rode my m/c. I knew it was going to be hot, so I wasn't going to be caught off-guard.

It turned out to be 118 that particular day. Man oh man, what a miserable trip that was. I did what I absolutely had to do, re-fueled, had some ice cold water, and then hit the road, and headed north on I-17 in a big hurry.

Within 20-30 min. of heading north, I could feel the temp dropping.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

In the 90s and humid today and tomorrow, then in the 70s Monday. No big deal, but I've noticed more ads for vacations in the Canadian Maritimes this year.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Our current humidity level is 18%. It usually remains pretty low.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

At the bottom of the little hill I am on it is 98 where I live it is 83 with a lite breeze


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

95* yesterday, heat index 119*. Today rain and 64*. NO SWEAT!

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Coastal GA, 93 and 105 heat index. Just another normal summer day. Been mid 90’s since mid May. Normally lasts until late September, then cools down a little. November and December are usually great here. Mid 70’s. Great golfing weather.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

wirenut said:


> View attachment 17311


It'll be cooler there.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Close to 100 up here in WESTERN upstate NY

Very hot, You can buy P---y with a popsicle


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It was over 100 here today, and we still went house shopping. Went to a couple of open houses. Had lunch out, so it wasn't a complete waste of time.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find it most interesting that the sensationalistic ABC TV national "news" considers that the temperatures and humidity that I commonly experienced while growing up in New York City to be, nowadays, not only newsworthy, but almost "deadly."

Is it that we've become a nation of coddled snowflakes?
Or is it that ABC is merely manufacturing "fake news" in order to sell advertising time?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> It was over 100 here today, and we still went house shopping. Went to a couple of open houses. Had lunch out, so it wasn't a complete waste of time.


HOUSE SHOPPING !!??
Oh boy, lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I find it most interesting that the sensationalistic ABC TV national "news" considers that the temperatures and humidity that I commonly experienced while growing up in New York City to be, nowadays, not only newsworthy, but almost "deadly."
> 
> Is it that we've become a nation of coddled snowflakes?
> Or is it that ABC is merely manufacturing "fake news" in order to sell advertising time?


The media is unbelievable 
I couldn't believe the news warnings . Do not go out unless it's absolutely necessary. Lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> The media is unbelievable...


Yes.
"Unbelievable" is exactly the right word.
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I find it most interesting that the sensationalistic ABC TV national "news" considers that the temperatures and humidity that I commonly experienced while growing up in New York City to be, nowadays, not only newsworthy, but almost "deadly."
> 
> Is it that we've become a nation of coddled snowflakes?
> Or is it that ABC is merely manufacturing "fake news" in order to sell advertising time?


Way back when, a lot of things that occurred didn't make the news, local or nationwide. My wife and I were talking about that just a night or so ago.

In this day & age of spontaneous news reporting, it's tough to keep things out of the news.

If a Kardashian farts in public, and someone hears it, it'll be on the news right soon.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

I left 95 deg Knoxville, TN for Northern NJ to pick up my Harley and some of my guns. It's worse up here! Attended a nice BBQ, outside all day. Think wilted lilly. Had to jump in my truck for some cold A/C as the party throwers unit went belly up yesterday. My truck read 101 at 2:00 pm. I'm heading back to TN so I can cool down!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...If a Kardashian farts in public, and someone hears it, it'll be on the news right soon.


There's an old parable, originally by Bishop George Berkeley, that is probably still taught in Philosophy 101. It begins by asking, "If a tree falls in the forest, and there's nobody around to hear it fall, does it still make a sound?"

A sound depends upon both the one producing it, and also the recipient thereof. But there are sensory impressions other than mere noise.
So if, as you postulate, a Kardashian farts...but there's nobody around to hear it...it would depend upon whether or not the smell lingers in the air.
.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> So if, as you postulate, a Kardashian farts...but there's nobody around to hear it...it would depend upon whether or not the smell lingers in the air.
> .


Steve, that doesn't make any scents.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I find it most interesting that the sensationalistic ABC TV national "news" considers that the temperatures and humidity that I commonly experienced while growing up in New York City to be, nowadays, not only newsworthy, but almost "deadly."
> 
> Is it that we've become a nation of coddled snowflakes?
> Or is it that ABC is merely manufacturing "fake news" in order to sell advertising time?


Yes, I also grew up that way in Upstate NY. No A/C so we just lived through it. I now live in GA and it's normally like that here from mid May till mid September. I do have A/C now, thank God. Anyhow, I often wondered how people dealt with it in the 1700's, 1800's and 1900's, but they did. Just have to adjust your activities. Going to play golf tomorrow morning at 7. Only playing 9 so we'll be done by 9:30. Too hot for 18, but some golf is better than none.
Back to your comment, Absolutely Yes, news is completely sensationalized, and some networks are worse than others, ABC being one of the worst.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> The media is unbelievable
> I couldn't believe the news warnings . Do not go out unless it's absolutely necessary. Lol


Wife and I went out for two walks today. About an hour each. Good way to sweat some pounds off. In between I worked on demo on a bathroom we are remodeling. Forgot to mention, it was 95 here today, humidity through the roof, which is normal, heat index of 105 as the news reported.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> There's an old parable, originally by Bishop George Berkeley, that is probably still taught in Philosophy 101. It begins by asking, "If a tree falls in the forest, and there's nobody around to hear it fall, does it still make a sound?"
> 
> A sound depends upon both the one producing it, and also the recipient thereof. But there are sensory impressions other than mere noise.
> So if, as you postulate, a Kardashian farts...but there's nobody around to hear it...it would depend upon whether or not the smell lingers in the air.
> .


I don't know any of the Kardashian's personally. Only what I have heard told about them. Going by that fact and the opinion I have formed of them, if they did in-fact fart, I would have to assume that they would claim their's don't stink.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> Wife and I went out for two walks today. About an hour each. Good way to sweat some pounds off. In between I worked on demo on a bathroom we are remodeling. Forgot to mention, it was 95 here today, humidity through the roof, which is normal, heat index of 105 as the news reported.


Wow !! Very good, Walking is a great exercise. Great energizer. 
Sounds like you have a great routine.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

We try but it could be better. I’ll be more motivated when it cools down about 10 degrees or so.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

10:30 Not too bad, and a lot cooler than predicted last week. This should be hotter than our forcast high tomorrow. Awesome for July.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I played 27 holes of golf on Friday. When I got in my truck to leave the course, it was reading 101 outside. I can tell ya', it wasn't a "dry heat"!!


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

July 27 in Texas and we ain't hit 100 degrees yet. Cooler than normal here folks.....


----------

